# How to do a cervical dislocation??



## dianneS (Aug 3, 2010)

I know that there are meat breeders on here.  I don't raise rabbits, but I actually hit a bunny nest while mowing my goat pasture the other day.  I had to put one bunny out of its misery.  It was very upsetting and I'm not sure if I even did it correctly.

How do you properly and humanely kill a rabbit in case this happens again?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (Aug 10, 2010)

Just a note:  if the rabbit has a spinal injury, cervical dislocation my not work at all or be very difficult to do.  

Here is a link to a video that a fellow rabbit exhibitor/breeder made that shows her "broom sticking" or doing a cervical dislocation.  It's very good.  You'll have to sign in to Youtube to watch it.

http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYv3I9cCgo


----------

